# Pick Em Donations



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

The 1st has arrived and it's a good un.


Thanks Bullgator for this awesome Yeti Rambler. He went above and beyond and included a bag for collecting dog poop on the park.  







Thanks Bo!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The 1st has arrived and it's a good un.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bullgator for this awesome Yeti Rambler. He went above and beyond and included a bag for collecting dog poop on the park.
> ...



You should probably wash it out a few times before you use it..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should probably wash it out a few times before you use it..



Just like the ones in my truck, just give it the ol sniff test. 





I've washed it several times already. It's currently soaking in a peroxide/bleach/lysol mixture now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just like the ones in my truck, just give it the ol sniff test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wouldn't normally trust a Gator but Bo is a good dude! Even bought my lunch a few weeks back! Actually, I think he was still on cloud 9 for shooting his biggest buck to date!

Speaking of which, why don't you post that pic Bo!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't normally trust a Gator but Bo is a good dude! Even bought my lunch a few weeks back! Actually, I think he was still on cloud 9 for shooting his biggest buck to date!
> 
> Speaking of which, why don't you post that pic Bo!


I just might. It's starting to get busy at work, so as soon as I get some time.


SpotandStalk said:


> The 1st has arrived and it's a good un.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bullgator for this awesome Yeti Rambler. He went above and beyond and included a bag for collecting dog poop on the park.
> ...



Glad you like it, enjoy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, I think he was still on cloud 9 for shooting his biggest buck to date!
> 
> Speaking of which, why don't you post that pic Bo!




That explains the fresh tarsal glands in the cup.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The 1st has arrived and it's a good un.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bullgator for this awesome Yeti Rambler. He went above and beyond and included a bag for collecting dog poop on the park.
> ...



  

Sweet Thug Mug! Now that he has your address SS, you might want to keep an eye out on that flock of plastic pink flamingos you have in your front yard! Be a dang shame if he came by one night and vandalized them. Just something else to think about. 

Kidding aside, that's a cool mug, Bull!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thug mug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6

If your doorbell rings and you see that Gator Mania bag on fire, stomp it out in a hurry


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2016)

I know you can't admit it if front of your nolethug buddies, but I'll bet you threw the Yeti down and ran around the house yelling "look what I won, look what I won......a Gator Mania bag!"


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I know you can't admit it if front of your nolethug buddies, but I'll bet you threw the Yeti down and ran around the house yelling "look what I won, look what I won......a Gator Mania bag!"



Now that's funny


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2016)

Your Bass Pro (ecard) is sent, Sir


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 7, 2016)

Bass Pro card has been sent you should be getting it any day now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok thanks guys. I've been out of town today but will let you know as I receive them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

pm that address so I can send it to you


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> pm that address so I can send it to you



I didn't see your name in the donation list....Dead stripers arent allowed in the flat rate boxes 6


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 8, 2016)

Bass Pro card left my hands yesterday and should be in yours by Friday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2016)

Well yet another donation arrived at my door today. One fine KY ham. Thanks Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2016)

Gift cards have also started rolling in.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2016)

It's good to be the king


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 892753
> 
> 
> Well yet another donation arrived at my door today. One fine KY ham. Thanks Charlie



Be careful that ham is salty salty salty


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad I got SS's address. I have signed him up for a lot of magazine subscriptions.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Be careful that ham is salty salty salty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Glad I got SS's address. I have signed him up for a lot of magazine subscriptions.



I'm just glad my grandfather let me use his address. 

He would probably enjoy a good gentlemen's magazine.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

Slayer, Buck, Snook

Gift cards received.....Thanks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

Fish hawk and Creekbender gift cards have been received. Thanks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

All these gift cards, I can finally afford to get my girl that engagement ring she's been swooning over at the Bass Pro. 


Yeah its camouflage.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> All these gift cards, I can finally afford to get my girl that engagement ring she's been swooning over at the Bass Pro.
> 
> 
> Yeah its camouflage.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


>



I would insert a Catfish Cooley clip but it's not GON friendly.


Yall should look him up on FB. He reminds me off 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would insert a Catfish Cooley clip but it's not GON friendly.
> 
> 
> Yall should look him up on FB. He reminds me off 6.



 6 didn't choose the ninja life the ninja life chose him.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 6 didn't choose the ninja life the ninja life chose him.....





I could see 6 drinking a fifth of Jack and bottle of Tinks before the Bama games.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Finally found a fairly fresh road-killed deer. Buck i think but hard to tell. Got the jerky meat marinating and will get it on the dehydrator tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Finally found a fairly fresh road-killed deer. Buck i think but hard to tell. Got the jerky meat marinating and will get it on the dehydrator tonight.



Awesome. 



Just let him sit on the road a couple more days and you can just pull the jerky off in chunks.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I could see 6 drinking a fifth of Jack and bottle of Tinks before the Bama games.



6 Chases his whiskey with tinks 69..


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 6 Chases his whiskey with tinks 69..



Maybe we should take up a collection and spring for a bottle of Code Blue .


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Maybe we should take up a collection and spring for a bottle of Code Blue .



I'm in I think he uses buck bomb spray for deodorant to


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm in I think he uses buck bomb spray for deodorant to



I think that suit he bought on clearance from the funeral home just makes him smell like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think that suit he bought on clearance from the funeral home just makes him smell like that.


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2016)

Come on. 6 just does all that cause he likes to pee out of the stand.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

6 uses breel cream. A little dab will do ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 6 didn't choose the ninja life the ninja life chose him.....



yes.....so very true. ninjas are more accepted in cali


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think that suit he bought on clearance from the funeral home just makes him smell like that.



ninjas wear suits.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jigs and jerky boxed up tonight. Wife taking it to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Jigs and jerky boxed up tonight. Wife taking it to the post office tomorrow.



That jerky should be good and ripe by the time it gets there..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That jerky should be good and ripe by the time it gets there..



I just hope he made the jerky and didn't mail me the meat to make it myself.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Jigs and jerky boxed up tonight. Wife taking it to the post office tomorrow.



Good deal. Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2016)

U get that scratch off ticket I sent yet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> U get that scratch off ticket I sent yet.



The one that was already scratched off?


----------



## Amoo (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine will be a few days late SS, but it's coming.  Had to go down to Keaton for a few days last week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The one that was already scratched off?





Wasn't a winner I take it? Maybe a free ticket?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wasn't a winner I take it? Maybe a free ticket?



It had a note attached

Spot,

Mail this to the lottery office and they'll give you $1


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It had a note attached
> 
> Spot,
> 
> Mail this to the lottery office and they'll give you $1



Surprised you got that much! I'm guessing you had to buy the stamp and the envelope...


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2016)

Enjoy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Enjoy.



Don't spend it all in one place..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Surprised you got that much! I'm guessing you had to buy the stamp and the envelope...



Yeah I lost $ messing around with him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2016)

Kinnie and Robert

Gift Card, Crappie jigs, Jerky received. Thanks


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't spend it all in one place..



im gonna mail him a quarter today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im gonna mail him a quarter today.



and somd dungeness crab claws i just caught.


----------

